# Paint coming off BMW bumper



## Andy Bailey (Aug 2, 2011)

Hello :wave:

Was washing the car this morning when i noticed a big chunk of paint has come off the front bumper! When i got the car about 6 months ago the girlfriend thought it was a good idea to hit a wall and crack the front bumper :wall: I got a second hand one off Ebay and got a mate of a mate to spray it for me . Would you guys take it back to the guy that sprayed it? Or is this just something that could happen even if the bumper hadn't been resprayed ? :thumb:


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

If the paint has flaked off it down to bad prep work.

Yes I'd be taking it back to have it sprayed/rectified again, if it's done properly and prepped properly the paint should not flake off. :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Andyb0127 said:


> If the paint has flaked off it down to bad prep work.
> 
> Yes I'd be taking it back to have it sprayed/rectified again, if it's done properly and prepped properly the paint should not flake off. :thumb:


Have to agree looks like bad prep but they may be another reason as hard to tell with small pic


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

How much did he charge you mate?

I'd say it hasn't been fully prepped properly as well.


----------



## Andy Bailey (Aug 2, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> How much did he charge you mate?
> 
> I'd say it hasn't been fully prepped properly as well.


It was £225 mate, and he fit the bumper. Not sure if its exspensive or not? I will take it back to him and see what he has to say. I should of taken it to the local body shop and got it done there :wall:


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Andy Bailey said:


> Hello :wave:


Not sure if it's just that shot in particular but the finish looks pretty terrible to me, is that loads of orange peel on the area that still has paint??

Definitely down to poor prep anyway, I've seen this happen before on a car that had the front end resprayed, he chipped a perfect 50p shape out of the front bumper using the Karcher, not even that close either!

I'd probably look at getting the whole thing resprayed though as you can only imagine the prep would have been bad all over....


----------



## Andy Bailey (Aug 2, 2011)

DetailMyCar said:


> Not sure if it's just that shot in particular but the finish looks pretty terrible to me, is that loads of orange peel on the area that still has paint??
> 
> Definitely down to poor prep anyway, I've seen this happen before on a car that had the front end resprayed, he chipped a perfect 50p shape out of the front bumper using the Karcher, not even that close either!
> 
> I'd probably look at getting the whole thing resprayed though as you can only imagine the prep would have been bad all over....


I think I did it with the karcher to be fair. But I wouldn't say I was close either really. The finish is abit poor, I felt a bit awkward saying anything with it being a mate of a mate who did it. I took it back yesterday and he's going to respray the whole bumper. So i guess i will have to wait and see! Will the paint have to be taken off the whole bumper first? Cheers for your reply mate .


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Yeah thats down to the prep buddy, the way its flaked off its down to the prep


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

yup agree with above defo poor prep ... i would have the full lot sanded back ....coat of sealer then paint as normal .... finish is poor too as also mentioned above 


tommy


----------



## Andy Bailey (Aug 2, 2011)

mr paint said:


> yup agree with above defo poor prep ... i would have the full lot sanded back ....coat of sealer then paint as normal .... finish is poor too as also mentioned above
> 
> tommy


The paint underneath is blue as you can see in the pic. Does this need to be sanded back for it to be done properly? Cheers mate


----------



## mitchelld (Jan 14, 2012)

aslong as the original blue, im assuming it was blue when you bought it ?? was prepped properly underneath then its fine topaint on top of it, whoever painted it hasnt bothered to sand it down properly i would say,£225 for a bumper respray though!!!! get to SW Scotland man i would still have saved you cash after petrol lol!


----------

